# Firestone Green Meteor?



## necessaryevil (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this model before? A local guy has one for sale and thinks it's a late 60's model. It looks exactly like the GTO musclebike. Just wondering before I purchase it.


----------



## necessaryevil (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally got a pic of the bike. The frame has been repainted but the seat, chainguard, and everything else look original. It even has original firestone tires on it. What do you think, I would only buy it to simply resell it?


----------



## Carlosnvicky (Apr 19, 2022)

I am looking for a firestone green meteor bike anyone selling one?


----------



## stezell (Apr 19, 2022)

Carlosnvicky said:


> I am looking for a firestone green meteor bike anyone selling one?



Welcome to the cabe  if you post in the Wanted section someone might have one to sell you. 

Sean


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 21, 2022)

Carlosnvicky said:


> I am looking for a firestone green meteor bike anyone selling one?



I had one back in March 2000 brand new out of the box. These are the only photos I saved.


----------



## Carlosnvicky (Apr 21, 2022)

stingrayjoe said:


> I had one back in March 2000 brand new out of the box. These are the only photos I saved.
> 
> View attachment 1611401
> 
> ...



Holy smokes if you ever come across another one please let me know right away I’m very interested I have one I was a kid thank you Carlos7207080312


----------

